# If You Only Had to Get One Lipgelee...



## Luthien (Jan 2, 2006)

Which one would you get?  I'm heading by my local MAC counter in the next couple of days and I want to pick up a Lipgelee.  I'm trying not to pick up too many more lip products (which is why I'm not picking up the holiday set) - I'm going to try to be a good girl and just get one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I already have sheer red gloss, so that's out of the running - but which Lipgelee is the best for everyday wear with the most type of colors?  I'm looking for the "utility color" that can go with a bunch of different things.  Thanks!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 2, 2006)

Who's that Lady ... ( from the same collection and the same title - its a l/e so I hope they still have it.)


----------



## martygreene (Jan 2, 2006)

For me it's saplicious (natural lip color) or jellybabe (slightly flushed natural lip color).


----------



## user2 (Jan 2, 2006)

Slicked Pink!!


----------



## aerials (Jan 2, 2006)

Glosspitality (pinkish coral).
Looks really bright in the tube, but when you put it on, it gives just the slightest tint.

I can't live without it!


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Jan 2, 2006)

Moistly! I never paid it much attention, but, it's hot


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 2, 2006)

2nd Moistly and Saplicious.


----------



## gigiproductions (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_For me it's saplicious (natural lip color) or jellybabe (slightly flushed natural lip color)._

 
i totally agree with marty sapalicious is the best


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 2, 2006)

Slicked Pink or Sapilicious.


----------



## ava (Jan 2, 2006)

Slicked pink or Saplicious


----------



## angela (Jan 2, 2006)

i concur with slicked pink or sapilicious.. they're both very sheer so either one will do. I have both =] you can also alter the color depending on what lipstick you wear underneath. hth!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Jan 2, 2006)

moistly. it looks really dark in the tube, but when you put it on its a gorgeous sheer wine color.


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 2, 2006)

Jellybabe or WHo's that Lady if you can still get it.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 2, 2006)

The two that I'd like are Jellybabe and Glosspitality.

I had Moistly but it's too similar to things I already have, so I swapped it away, despite the fact that it's lovely. But the 2 above I mentioned are definitely versatile yet unique enough to own.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

Slicked Pink, Glosspitality and Jellybabe


----------



## user3 (Jan 2, 2006)

Moistly or slicked pink...I am sorry I just can't pick


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 3, 2006)

Saplicious or who's that lady.


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Jan 3, 2006)

Slicked pink or Glosspitality <3


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 3, 2006)

Who's That Lady.


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 3, 2006)

i'd pick lu-be-lu..


----------



## Luthien (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the input!  I'll check these out when I hit the counter.


----------



## luckyme (Jan 3, 2006)

Anything form Who'sThat Lady Release!


----------



## kradge79 (Jan 3, 2006)

I only have one and its Lu-Be-Lu.  I love it. I'm pale though, so I guess it depends on your coloring.


----------



## Amelyn (Jan 3, 2006)

I have Glosspitality and dame in a dress!!

i love both but Glosspitality is just fab!


----------



## lizard260 (Jan 3, 2006)

Dewy Jube


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 3, 2006)

Same. Dewy Jube.


----------



## lookinlovely (Jan 3, 2006)

I like my Who's That Lady


----------



## enka (Jan 3, 2006)

I got Moistly these days and I'm addicted. Super sheer berry red, very flattering, but everybody female I met at work asked my about it. On me it's the perfect "again 16 year old & kissing tru' one movie plus the adds" red with decent shine.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 3, 2006)

Jellybabe & Saplicious!


----------



## pale blue (Jan 3, 2006)

My vote goes to Jellybabe!


----------



## niecypiecy (Jan 3, 2006)

Moistly


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 3, 2006)

lila crush


----------



## mjlover (Jan 4, 2006)

Dewyjube!!! Its reallt bright in the tube but its so nice and glossy red on your lips!


----------



## metalkitty (Jan 4, 2006)

Do any of these actually have any color or are they practically clear?


----------



## warships (Jan 4, 2006)

saplicious, hands down


----------



## samtaro (Jan 4, 2006)

Dewy Jube.


----------



## 2_pink (Jan 4, 2006)

I cant pick...i like too many...hmmm

Glosspitality
Slicked Pink
Dewy Jube
Moistly
Sapalicious


----------



## lianna (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 
_Do any of these actually have any color or are they practically clear?_

 
I got the lipgelee set and so far I'm pretty pleased with the pigmentation. The colours are sheer but they do show up on me but I suppose this would also depend on whether your lips were pigmented or not.

Anyway, my vote goes to Jellybabe! It's very pretty and natural, great for both day and night.


----------



## swaly (Jan 15, 2006)

Lilacrush. But I'd say they're all so sheer that you could use them with a wide array of colors and looks.


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 15, 2006)

Sapalicious!


----------



## bozica (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd say Jellybabe. I love mine. Dame in a Dress is really pretty too.


----------



## ninabruja (Jan 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 
_Do any of these actually have any color or are they practically clear?_

 
i have slicked pink and saplicious and they look the same on me: practically clear. the saplicious has a little bit of shimmer to it.
it's a bit deceptive because the slicked pink is so bubblegum-y in the tube and the sap is brownish.  at least they smell nice.


----------



## maandusa (Jan 20, 2006)

i only have one, and it's Lust is Lush -- it's a fantastic, sheer juicy orange. i adore it! although, i also want Moistly (even though i hate the name), Dewy Jube, and Saplicious.


----------



## tayliah (Jan 21, 2006)

i only have who's that lady. omg i love it. it's the best!


----------



## girlzippy (Jan 21, 2006)

Whos that lady, my fav, I love it


----------



## Modil (Jan 21, 2006)

the only lipgelee I own is the who's that lady one. I bought 3 of that. don't ask. lol


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 21, 2006)

i only have one-Glosspitality! but i would love more


----------



## krausene (Jan 21, 2006)

For sure Moistly and who's that lady!


----------



## mjlover (Jan 23, 2006)

Dewy Jube is my fav ... i swapped away slicked pink (too sheer) and glosspitality ... i do like lu-be-lu and moistly ... but i used dewy the most.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Slicked Pink!!_

 
i agree


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metalkitty* 
_Do any of these actually have any color or are they practically clear?_

 
they have color( a glossy color). I love them/that


----------



## xiahe (Mar 28, 2006)

who's that lady or dame in a dress, both which were L/E...hopefully you'll be lucky and your MAC counter will have them!  cause mine sure doesn't.


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 28, 2006)

jellybabe!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_jellybabe!_

 
Ditto Daddy-O!


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 28, 2006)

glosspitality


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 29, 2006)

Cool & Aloof...wish I could have gotten my hands on a Who's That Lady as well though


----------



## poohbearyin (Mar 29, 2006)

dame in dress


----------



## lara (Mar 29, 2006)

Dewy Jube!


----------



## Glow (Mar 29, 2006)

Moistly


----------



## Blyss (Mar 29, 2006)

On a decent pigmented lips, most of them show up just a small hint of colour.  I personally like Sapalicious a lot... it shows up mostly clear but it feels so good on the lips and I like the easy application instead of the TLC pots.


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 29, 2006)

Moistly or Jelly Babe


----------

